# Zwei Betriebssystem



## waldy (14 Mai 2008)

Hallo,
eine Frage, wie kann man auf eine Festplate zwei Betribssytem installieren, Windows XP Home und Windows 2000 Prof ..

gruß waldy


----------



## Perfektionist (14 Mai 2008)

ist der Rechner noch jungfräulich?

dann würde ich Probieren: zwei Partitionen einrichten, auf die erste 2000prof, danach auf die zweite XP. XP installiert dann einen Boot-Manager mit, der dann bei Rechnerstart eine Auswahl anzeigt ...


----------



## waldy (14 Mai 2008)

Hallo,
noch ein paar Fragen 

1 - wenn drauf schon Win XP ist installiert, kann man zwei Partitionen einrichten in Win XP Prof ?
2 - warum muss man erst Win XP und dann Win 2000 installieren ?
Ich möchte, das bei Start Wind XP wird oben angezeigt, dann nach 10 Sek. Automatisch selber startet.

gruß waldy


----------



## Hoyt (14 Mai 2008)

*Dualboot*

Hallo Waldy



waldy schrieb:


> 1 - wenn drauf schon Win XP ist installiert, kann man zwei Partitionen einrichten in Win XP Prof ?



Ja kann man.



waldy schrieb:


> 2 - warum muss man erst Win XP und dann Win 2000 installieren ?



Falsch: Win 2000 und erst dann Win XP. Das neuere System immer als zweites installieren.



waldy schrieb:


> Ich möchte, das bei Start Wind XP wird oben angezeigt, dann nach 10 Sek. Automatisch selber startet.



Kann alles in der Datei boot.ini eingestellt werden.


Eine Anleitung findest due hier:

* Dual-Booten von Windows 2000 und XP Professional*
http://www.zdnet.de/enterprise/os/0,39023493,20000237-1,00.htm

* Vorbereitung des Systems*
http://www.zdnet.de/enterprise/os/0,39023493,20000237-2,00.htm

* Installieren von Windows XP Professional*
http://www.zdnet.de/enterprise/os/0,39023493,20000237-3,00.htm

* Der letzte Schliff*
http://www.zdnet.de/enterprise/os/0,39023493,20000237-4,00.htm

* Schlussbemerkung*
http://www.zdnet.de/enterprise/os/0,39023493,20000237-5,00.htm

Gruss Hoyt


----------



## Kwyjibo (15 Mai 2008)

hi

der win2k bootmanager kennt XP nicht und macht dessen bootmanager platt. XP dagegen trägt den von 2k bei sich mit ein.

am einfachsten gehts, wenn du einen eigenen bootmanager nutzt. einige von linux können windows auch booten, und es gibt diesen:
http://www.mecronome.de/xfdisk/deutsch.php
kostenlosen bootmanager eXtended Fdisk, den wir auch für DualBoot Systeme benutzen - ist aber nicht so komfortabel wie das sharewareprogramm BootStar (hier kannst du von Windows aus alle bootfähigen Partitionen eintragen, per GUI)


----------



## waldy (25 Mai 2008)

Hi,


> Zitat:
> Zitat von *waldy*
> 
> 
> ...


kann man bitte Schritt für Schritt mir es erklären, wie es geht.
Ob das in Windows Menü kann man machen oder in Dos , udn welche Befehle muss man ausgeben.

gruß waldy


----------



## maxi (26 Mai 2008)

Hallo, bin neugierig.
Was bringt den Win2k und Win XP auf einen gleichen Rechner?


----------



## Waelder (26 Mai 2008)

*wie wäre es mit vmware oder dergleichen ?*

wie wäre es mit vmware oder ähnlichem ?

Ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem. Irgendwie hat sich mal die Siemens Starter Software nicht mit Drive ES vertragen, trotz ES deinst, auf meinem Laptop. (ist aber ´n anderes Thema). Da bin ich hergegangen hab mir mit Vmware ein 2 OS (XPpro) auf meinen Rechner gemacht. Funktioniert astrein mit Starter via NLPro auf den Profibus zu den FUs.
Wir haben die eine oder andere VM-Station am laufen weil "ältere" Soft duraus noch W98 oder ähnliches benötigt. Klappt auch grösstenteils mit den Schnittstellen. Vorteil ist auch der VM-Player ist free oder ? D.h. du kannst deine XP oder W98 auch auf nem anderen Laptop kopieren und laufen lassen.
Nachteil : Speicherfresser und Bremse im System wenn es läuft. Aber wenn das VM eh nur für kleinigkeiten benötigt wird kann man darüber wegsehen.

Grüsse Der Wälder


----------



## waldy (26 Mai 2008)

Hallo,


> Was bringt den Win2k und Win XP auf einen gleichen Rechner?


 - ganz einfach  .
W2K für Netzwercke , und Win Xp für andere programmen .

Und kann man bitte mir es erklären, wie muss ich das in boot.ini  einstellen? 

gruß waldy


----------



## DELTALOGIC Support (27 Mai 2008)

waldy schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Und kann man bitte mir es erklären, wie muss ich das in boot.ini  einstellen?


Wenn Sie zuerst W2k installieren und anschließend WinXP, dann richtet WinXP beim Setup den Bootmanager automatisch ein. Sie müssen dann höchstens in der Boot.ini das default System und die Wartezeit (nach der das default System gestartet wird, wenn keine Eingabe durch den Benutzer erfolgt ist) ändern.

Bernhard Götz


----------



## volker (27 Mai 2008)

machs besser über windows. wenn du was falsch in der boot.ini machst wird dein system evtl gar nicht mehr starten.

unter winxp
systemsteuerung / system / reiter erweitert / starten und wiederherstellen (eigenschaften)


----------

